#  > Telecomunicações >  > pfsense >  >  Inverter placas de rede PFSense

## fhayashi

Pessoal, tenho um pfsense instalado aqui como firewall e preciso inverter duas placas de rede. É uma instalação antiga que agora acabou, na época a única placa gigabit da máquina ficou para um link WAN.

São quatro placas de rede sendo 3 WAN e uma LAN. QUeria pegar uma dessas WAN e inverter com a LAN.

Alguém sabe se é possível sem perder o restante das configurações do PFSense? Tenho umas 200 regras de firewall aqui e não queria ter de refazer.

----------


## fhayashi

Resolvido, só fazer um reassign das interfaces

----------

